# Rant for Frederick's of Hollywood customer service



## Geek2 (May 27, 2004)

I've never bought any lingerie from Frederick's of Hollywood since I'm a Victoria's Secret woman.




Anyway I received an email with 40% off from all purchases from Frederick's website so I figured I would place an order for some underwear since it was going to be that much off. I placed the order and the checkout didn't show the discount. I sent the customer service an email asking why the discount wasn't showing. (There was no promotional code on the email for the 40% off or expiration date for the promotion). The response from Frederic's of Hollywood was that I had used either an expired coupon or I didn't use the link from the email. I said that I used the link from the email and when I got to their website the discount was being advertised. I never heard back from them. I will never buy anything from Frederick's of Hollywood again. I think they were misleading the consumer and I wasn't impressed with the response from the customer service. After my response to their email they never even responded back which I think it's even worse. I don't know how a company who ignores their customer's complaint stays in business. I'm a huge online shopper and this has never happened to me before with any other etailer. Frederick's of Hollywood won't get me as a customer again. I will remain as a happy Victoria's Secret woman!


----------



## Laura (May 27, 2004)

I hope you'll keep phoning them and demand your money back Reija.. That illegal what they're doing, false advertising.. Hope you get things sorted


----------



## Californian (May 27, 2004)

That's false advertising and you can file a complaint with the B.B.B. for that.

They have some cute stuff, but I like V.S. better too. V.S. has great bras. I do not care for their thongs though. They are not varied in style enough. Boring!






Ry


----------



## Geek2 (May 28, 2004)

ok, I got my discount honored. I feel better now. I'm glad Frederick's made it right


----------



## Californian (May 28, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* ok, I got my discount honored. I feel better now. I'm glad Frederick's made it right



Cool, good for you. Persistence pays!


----------

